
Breaking Bubbles. Europe, We Need to Talk - rapnie
https://www.talkingeurope.eu/
======
hos234
I get along with people who I disagree with usually when we both share goals.
Actual achievable ones. Like winning at team sports, fundraising for x,
putting up a play, shipping a product etc. I think initiatives like these need
that component.

~~~
rapnie
The app has the facility to introduce yourself to potential conversation
partners.

> 5\. Answer five questions to define your political opinion. Tell your chat
> partner a bit more about yourself - if you like!

